# MKIII VR6 ABS/Master Cylinder Unit Replacement Questions



## Jonesy95 (Apr 18, 2004)

Ok so I've completed my brake upgrade project (so I thought) and this is what I've done:
Front - ECS Tuning 12.3 Big Brake kit with slotted/vented rotors with stainless steel lines.
Rear - ECS Tuning MKIV Caliper Upgrade Kit with stainless steel lines
After installing the items above my mechanic said I needed a new Master Cylinder/ABS Unit but after doing a little bit of reading and questions I'm getting a lot of conflicting info.
My mechanic said the earlier MKIII's (like my 95 GLX) ABS unit and master cylinder are one complete unit and I should change the whole thing. Others have told me they are separate. And then there are the other ones telling me to eliminate the ABS unit all together (not an option). 
Can someone explain to me (like I'm a five year old) the ABS set-up particularly on the '95 OBDI VR6?
Also can I upgrade my ABS unit to an OBDII set-up ('97 VR6)?
Thanks


----------



## Jonesy95 (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: MKIII VR6 ABS/Master Cylinder Unit Replacement Questions (Jonesy95)*

ttt


----------



## VeeRar6ix (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: MKIII VR6 ABS/Master Cylinder Unit Replacement Questions (Jonesy95)*

Ok, I speak under correction... but as far as I know, yes there are two types of set ups in regards to the ABS pump and module
I have upgraded by old 280mm to 288 with slotted rotors and SS lines together with a new master cylinder and brake booster... PITA PITA PITA esp if you doing alone







oh yes and about 5 to 6 bottles of Motul RBF for a complete bleed
First, find out if the two ABS pump/modules have the same mountings...secondly, are the wiring and plugs the same?
I can tell you from experiance that the master cylinder and booster are def interchangable


----------



## Jonesy95 (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: MKIII VR6 ABS/Master Cylinder Unit Replacement Questions (VeeRar6ix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeRar6ix* »_Ok, I speak under correction... but as far as I know, yes there are two types of set ups in regards to the ABS pump ... 



Thanks for clearing that part up for me. I was beginning to think the forum was on Summer vacation







. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VeeRar6ix (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: MKIII VR6 ABS/Master Cylinder Unit Replacement Questions (Jonesy95)*









sure dude... thats my old ABS pump/module setup... although I have the later nicer 288mm brakes...
checkout the harness below the four brake lines coming out of the pump/module... I'm not sure if the new ABS pump/module harness are the same... so I just left it as is...


----------



## VeeRar6ix (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: MKIII VR6 ABS/Master Cylinder Unit Replacement Questions (VeeRar6ix)*

heres a pic I found somewhere with the newer setup... BEEG difference...


----------



## Jonesy95 (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: MKIII VR6 ABS/Master Cylinder Unit Replacement Questions (VeeRar6ix)*

So you have the later one...Great! aaaand there were no fitment issues right? What year does your set-up come from?
Thanks


----------



## VeeRar6ix (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: MKIII VR6 ABS/Master Cylinder Unit Replacement Questions (Jonesy95)*

No no... I have the early setup... remove all brake fluid first, remove the two brake hard lines, and remove the other ends from the ABS pump/module... take to somebody who makes up these brake lines becoz the thread size on the early and on the late setups are different... so i had my two brake lines remade, the master cylinder side the newer thread (not sure what size)... (becoz of the newer later master cylinder and booster but left the thread size std on the ABS module side becoz I did'nt wana change the setup... 
two bolts on iether side of the m/c and it wigges off... two bolts and the brake booster pops off...a real PITA to get this bugger out! and lastly release the brake paddle thats connected at the bottom... and reverse procedure and rebleed and all done...


----------



## VeeRar6ix (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: MKIII VR6 ABS/Master Cylinder Unit Replacement Questions (VeeRar6ix)*

btw... i have a 94-95 setup...


----------



## Jonesy95 (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: MKIII VR6 ABS/Master Cylinder Unit Replacement Questions (VeeRar6ix)*

Thanks a million man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VeeRar6ix (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: MKIII VR6 ABS/Master Cylinder Unit Replacement Questions (Jonesy95)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

